# Kids, Credit, and Moving...



## pinkpenguinstar (Jun 18, 2007)

I was wondering if I could get some help on a couple things. First of all, I'm American and wanting to move to Australia in a few years (once I've saved up some money).

Problem #1: I have two children with a man to whom I was never married. We have no legal agreements at this time (but he may decide to do something later). I was wondering if I would need his permission to leave the country with the kids. I'm worried because once he finds out what I'm planning he's going to refuse to let them leave. I don't want to say anything just yet because I don't want him to have time to plan a way to keep us here. He never sees them and doesn't helps out financially. He's just in general a very unpleasant person and will do what he can to irk me. Should I be worried??

Problem #2: How does credit transfer over internationally? I have been trying to rebuild my credit after a medical bill hurt it (big time). I was wondering if my credit score and whatnot will stay the same or if it will somehow change. I have absolutely no clue about this, but it's been bugging me. On one hand, I'd like to pay off my car so I save the extra income for my moving expenses -- but if I do that, I cant rebuild my credit. If I keep paying on my car I can help my credit -- but then I'll be saving up for another year or so. Any ideas on this?

Thanks so much! Anything would be appreciated as I'm having a lot of trouble finding this stuff.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi - welcome to EF

I can only speak from a UK perspective but heres my answers:-

1 - Yes you do need to get permission from the childrens father. I have heard of people going to court to get the permission to leave the country - I've also heard of them getting a Statutory Declaration stating that the father has no contact etc. There is going to be no way of doing it without him knowing though.

2 - Your credit starts from afresh over here - no need to worry about that at all.

Good luck

Rach xxxx


----------



## pinkpenguinstar (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for replying! Yeah, I didn't think I could get away with not telling him. I was just hoping for telling him really late in the whole process! ) Well, it looks like that's probably what's going to happen, knowing him. The court thing, that is. I guess that's a start... now to investigate further into this! Plus, good to hear my credit will just start over! Woohoo! Thanks again! *off to bed with dreams of Australia*


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Hi - welcome to EF
> 
> I can only speak from a UK perspective but heres my answers:-
> 
> ...


Rach, correct me if I'm wrong but if she was never married to the man I would have thought that she wouldn't have had to have his permission to take the children out of the country.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

He is their father. He doesn't have the right to take the children out of the country without her permission, either. In the US, laws vary by state. In some states she would have to go to court to take the children anywhere that the father couldn't see them regularly. Of course, if he doesn't see them at all, he probably wouldn't succeed.

I don't think that waiting until the last minute is such a good idea, either. Once you start the application process, the longer you wait the more it will look like you planned to abscond with the kids.

I also expect that Australia might demand documents saying you have sole custody and permission before approving your immigration application.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Rach, correct me if I'm wrong but if she was never married to the man I would have thought that she wouldn't have had to have his permission to take the children out of the country.


Sorry.......but you are wrong. My brother is going through this very thing right now. He has just gotten married and has custody of his two children from a previous relationship. He needs her permission (never married her) to take them and cant proceed with the application until he has that - hes going to have to go to court. I can completely understand both sides of the argument though - very though situation to be in.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Sorry.......but you are wrong. My brother is going through this very thing right now. He has just gotten married and has custody of his two children from a previous relationship. He needs her permission (never married her) to take them and cant proceed with the application until he has that - hes going to have to go to court. I can completely understand both sides of the argument though - very though situation to be in.


Thanks for that. Does seem very unfair if one parent has contributed nothing to the children's upbringing.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

She might have a chance in court since he is not active in the children's lives, but taking children out of the country is a lot more serious than taking them to another city. I worked with someone who was considering moving cross country and taking her kids. She would have had to go to court, but thought she'd have a good chance if the job paid significantly more than she was earning. Also, she would have been moving closer to family, which would give the kids a more stable atmosphere.


----------



## newlife33 (Aug 1, 2007)

If your credit starts fresh in Australia, then would that get rid of bad credit? If someone has bad credit, would it be helpful to move so that they can start from scratch.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Suggestion before telling him you're moving - write him a letter asking him if he wishes to help you financially and have access to the children , or if he would prefer that you be sole supporter and caregiver. Don't sound accusing, just say that it will help you to plan ahead. Hopefully he will write back refusing, and you will have evidence for later!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Just one addition to what's been said. Although she will have to get permission to take the children, I believe there would be no problem in any of the 50 states. If he was contributing _anything_ financially and/or taking part in their lives, it would be an issue. As it stands, he's already not part of their lives, so the court won't object.

Okay, one other thing. Would he even know about plans to leave the country if he isn't getting involved?


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, it says in the application form that a declaration must be provided by the parent who is not moving to say that they give permission for the child to be taken to Australia. 

Regarding credit, my sister in law is just about to go over on a 4 year temporary visa and was worried as she has some outstanding debt. She never even had to tell them about it and as she can't afford to clear it before she goes (about 6 weeks) she is planning on keeping her UK account temporarily and transferring money to make the payments.


----------

